

The world's most fantastic, imaginary server start-up - nreece
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/12/06/millions_server/

======
mattmaroon
Wow, that is exactly how it works with VCs. This guy nailed it. You just go
in, mention the fact that you're building a Facebook App (showing investors
that you're far ahead of the curve, because not many people are doing that
yet) and then namedrop Google. Voila, check for $30 million.

If you mention the iPhone you also get to skip the due diligence.

~~~
rms
That happens to be exactly what I'm doing. Can I get some introductions?

~~~
mattmaroon
You don't need any. Just email your business plan into Sequoia.

